# Setup on a touring car



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

Is there any good articles on setting up touring cars i just got a used xray 007 and i cannot get it to handle tight corners at all even driving slow during test the car has a large turn radius compared to my sons tc4 this thing turns a lot wider


----------



## 95newb (Jun 5, 2003)

gunlocators said:


> Is there any good articles on setting up touring cars i just got a used xray 007 and i cannot get it to handle tight corners at all even driving slow during test the car has a large turn radius compared to my sons tc4 this thing turns a lot wider


Not sure if you have checked the Xray site yet or not but you may want to pay it a visit. On the forums you can find setup sheets and tips for the cars. Out of the box the car is pretty tight and sweet depending on what you are running on....

Here is a quick link to the forums that may help you out.... http://forum.teamxray.com/viewforum.php?f=8

Hope that helps


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Look around for the Set-Up book. It's great. Everything you need to know. I usually see them on EBay. It's also on their forums, I would print it out and put it in a binder.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here are some summary sheets I had put together based on info I had gathered.

http://richardchang.com/hobby.php

-Rich


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

I would suggest looking at your transmitter settings. End Point Adjustment (EPA) needs to set equal R/L so the car turns at the same radius in both directions. Try using 4-ft Rad. Put the car against a wall and turn hard R/L so by the time its at 180 degrees from the wall you are about 4-ft. away from where you started.
Let me know if it works for you... good luck.


----------

